# Which anchoring pole to choose from???



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

looking at buying a anchoring pole for the boat. Its just hard to decide what brand to go with (stakeout stick, wang, Cajun anchor). what do yal use? For one thing we are going to need a 8 foot version for fishing in the 3 to 5 feet of water. Also I was wondering if anybody has made there own? Also for tying off to it do you just tie a knot around the shaft or what?? Input is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I went with the Stiffy RamRod, partly due to their remarkable reputation as a company, but also because the rod had the T type handle and a stainless ring for your line attachment. $125 at Coastal Bend Marine in POC


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you get the 6 or the 8. What water depth do you fish in???


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitly go with the 8'. The water in the picture came to just under my knee, but you can literally push that thing 4' down into the mud/sand easily. And it holds crazy well. I absolutly love mine. Before it, I had a 3' cajun anchor, and didn't like it due to the shortness of it. 

"8 is GRRRRREAT!"


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

*Stick It Anchor Pin*

I bought an 8' Stick It a couple of weeks ago, it works great, paid $80.00 for it.

It comes with a line that's sized for the pole, won't slip over the T.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a piece of fiberglass rod and a PVC tee and make one.
I've been using one for a little while now but lucked into a great deal on a Talon.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Outearly said:


> I bought an 8' Stick It a couple of weeks ago, it works great, paid $80.00 for it.
> 
> It comes with a line that's sized for the pole, won't slip over the T.


That's a winner right there!

I was using the 8' Stick It on both of my boats long before we even started carrying them in the store. Have the original gray one and it has held up very well...never failed me, either.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

AFAIK SOS may have gone out of business. have one and love it but there may have been some warranty problems last fall.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

To add to JimD's post, it is StakeOutStick that is no longer in business, but StickIt Anchor Pins is still going strong. I have an SOS and it has worked great so far.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

How much do they run?

Thanks.



TxAdam said:


> I was using the 8' Stick It on both of my boats long before we even started carrying them in the store.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

and CaptDocHoliday, do you use an actual anchor at all? 

Thanks.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got the 8' Stik It anchor and it works great! Holds my 19 ft boat even in a stiff wind just fine. Po Man Powerpole....


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

Skinny Water push pole and shallow water anchor. Out of Florida. Free shipping, top quality


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

SpoonFedRed said:


> I've got the 8' Stik It anchor and it works great! Holds my 19 ft boat even in a stiff wind just fine. Po Man Powerpole....


Can You use the head to push off of oyster beds or grass??
how flexible is it,can you yourself bend it with ease?? Do you think you can replace the need of a push pole as if you where going to just push you boat for maybe 50 feet in a small shoal and dont mind going side to side to do so?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

*Using one as a push pole*

Yeah, Red, it flexes a a bit, but I think you could flip it over with the T down and pole with it for a short distance. It's not made for it, but it's just a pole, after all. That is, of course, if you're not in pure mud.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*Po-Pole*

Po-Pole.com---$180


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

redattack said:


> Can You use the head to push off of oyster beds or grass??
> how flexible is it,can you yourself bend it with ease?? Do you think you can replace the need of a push pole as if you where going to just push you boat for maybe 50 feet in a small shoal and dont mind going side to side to do so?


In a stiff wind it will almost double over into the water but WILL NOT PULL OUT. To answer your question I have used it to push myself out of trouble with no problem.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Check out this video....this is what sold me on the product. I got mine at The Tackle Box in Victoria for around eighty bucks. I like the fact that it came with two anchor ropes....one 10 footer and one 2 footer. The shorter one I keep on my back cleat while I'm drifting....if I stick a fish I can stake out quickly and work the area. Good product.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> and CaptDocHoliday, do you use an actual anchor at all?
> 
> Thanks.


Only when anchoring to heavy shell (like some of the mid bay reefs in EMB). Its tough jamming that rod down through the shell. Sand you won't have any problem with and with the mud you can pretty much just spear it in and it will hold fine in 20 MPH wind


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Stick-it anchor pole works because of it's flex. Not made of fiberglass so won't splinter with age.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Shallow Water Anchor*

I special ordered a 10' stickem anchor pin and bracket for it for around $150.00 in Nov. last year. It just doesn't work for me too well, because the areas I fish have strong currents I have to just pull out the anchor. I'd be willing to sell for $120.00 if anyone might be interested. I do like the concept and might try one again in the future.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

*stick-it*

When you say bracket, do you mean the brake?
If so I have an interest if you still have it.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

I got two 8' Stick-Its at the boat show, $80 each with brackets and dock lines. I use them to hold my 22' boat still for bait fishing for reds...holds well in any wind or bottom.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stick It Anchor Pins with the brake.....

I was looking at these the other night and was curious how the work. I have a 22ft pure bay and would like to hear more.....


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Stiffy Stack out Stick also. I love it and it's tough as nails. I got it at the boat show 2 years ago for $125. It was a great investment.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

*stick-it*

I use a 10 ft. stick-it on my 22 Nautic Bay with a t-top. It held perfectly in Matagorda Bay over Memorial Bay weekend without a hitch. I use the 10 ft. because I live on Taylor Lake and there you have to get through 6 ft. of silt and the extra length provides more flex for a deeper set. The flexibility of this particular brand is what makes it work so well. If you push it down far enough to get purchase it flexes with the wind or wakes from other boats, allowing the boat to move and snap back to position while staked out. In winds less than 20 mph I use the brake mounted on the transom and it works perfectly. I am buying an additional brake for the bow today. The brakes are inexpensive and having 2 eliminates the quandry of bow or transom mount. 
www.*stickitanchorpins*.com


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Where can I get an 8' stickit or similar in Houston without having to go to a boat show or to Rockport, Victoria, etc?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought a stake out pin and a short push pole from an outfit called Skinnyanglersgear.com. The stake out stick is available in different sizes and he has some really tough transom brackets. The push pole I bought is available in 8 or 16ft lengths. It isn't a proper push pole but an 8 footer is about 100 bucks, it has a pointed end and a Y shaped end he will add an extra bar to for pushing off of mud banks etc. For staking out I put the stake out stick in the transom bracket and use the pointed end of the push pole then tie it of on a front cleat. Holds the boat real well you have the added benefit of having something to push off a mud bank without having to get out of the boat.


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

I found a stick it anchor pin in San Antonio at south Texas tackle...


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I have an 8 ft Wang with the transom bracket. This anchor holds in soft mud while many of the other poles will pull out as the pole bends. Also I don't have to worry about redfish and large trout wrapping around the anchor pole as they circle the boat.

Charles


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I just finished building myself two poles. Bought 8' glass poles from a farm supply. 5/8"

Four foam fishing rod handles from FTU, glued them on with a space between them to attach a rope. Then I sharpened the end on my grinder. Total cost $20 each...

Still working out the bracket...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Pics? What farm supply?



JimG said:


> I just finished building myself two poles. Bought 8' glass poles from a farm supply. 5/8"
> 
> Four foam fishing rod handles from FTU, glued them on with a space between them to attach a rope. Then I sharpened the end on my grinder. Total cost $20 each...
> 
> Still working out the bracket...


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I'll take some pics tomorrow. I ordered them through amazon from A. M. Leonard.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Here's some pics...


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Tested them this weekend. Worked great! Instead of a bracket I just drilled a one inch hole in my swim platform. Push the stick down through the hole, and it held tight.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

If there is much wave action, you might have a problem with the aluminum wearing through the pole. Tying off with a rope on the upstream side of the boat works fine for me.

Can you give us some more information on the poles that you bought? What are they called?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

BBKing said:


> Can you give us some more information on the poles that you bought? What are they called?


I believe this is what he bought...

http://www.amleo.com/fiberglass-tree-stakes/p/VP-FSXX /#tabs-3


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Yes, thats them. My platform is starboard (plastic). Should not wear much.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I'll tie off to a cleat to position the boat.


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

This was easy and cheap too, made a couple of them. Three quarter inch FG rod from farm supply. Three quarter inch PVC handle held on with S.S. Eye bolt. Cost around $20 each. I do not have a place to link pictures to? I used a PVC Tee for a handle with a rounded end cap on each side of the tee. Drilled thru Tee and rod for the eye bolt. Sharpened the other end on a grinder. Took more time to go to Home Depot than it did to make them. Great tip, Thanks!


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a picture


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

.... the longer one


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job fellas


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the great design, I made mine last week end. Very cost effective solution.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying these, $77.50 for a box of 5 at 8' and 1" diameter.

http://www.gemplers.com/product/WEB198455/Fiberglass-Plant-Tree-Stakes


----------



## fleroyc (Mar 18, 2007)

I use the Stick It anchor pin 8 foot with my 18 foot Redfin. I like it so much I bought another one so I can stack out to where 3 can fish over the side.


----------

